
Elefant is an open source library for machine learning  - _pius
http://elefant.developer.nicta.com.au/
======
antimora
For those who want to play with data mining a little bit, here are some
dataset from the past data mining contest:
[http://mill.ucsd.edu/index.php?page=Datasets&subpage=Dow...](http://mill.ucsd.edu/index.php?page=Datasets&subpage=Download).

